# Homemade bubbles from cp soap



## threepots (Aug 20, 2014)

Has anyone made homemade bubble solution from homemade cp soap? I was wanting to try it for my sons birthday party,  but dont want it to not work and have all the kids be disappointed.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Susie (Aug 20, 2014)

Nope, but here is a site that lists the syndet recipes.  I think I would start with 100% CO liquid soap, water, add glycerin and give it a go.

http://www.bubbleblowers.com/homemade.html


----------



## threepots (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you, ill check it out!


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 20, 2014)

I actually just made bubbles for my son yesterday.  I am seeing now you askes abou cp. I made mine with my liquid dish soap that is 60% 10% castor 30% palm worked very well with a little glycerin added.


----------



## threepots (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Lindy (Aug 21, 2014)

Susie said:


> Nope, but here is a site that lists the syndet recipes. I think I would start with 100% CO liquid soap, water, add glycerin and give it a go.
> 
> http://www.bubbleblowers.com/homemade.html


 
 This is what I was thinking....


----------



## threepots (Aug 21, 2014)

Im going to give this a try today.  I was curious because I have so many scraps and my dishwasher just broke so I used all my dish soap, lol!


----------

